# If You Could Have One 1 Lens...



## beckstoy (Jun 24, 2013)

Alright everybody, here's the hard question. Someone's gonna ask it! 

You can only pick 1 lens for the rest of your life from today's current lineup. What do you do?


Take some time and think about your answer for

1. A Crop Sensor camera

2. A Full-Frame camera

Also, let us know what you normally shoot (weddings, landscapes, macro, etc.)


I'll start it off:

(I shoot Weddings and Events, primarily)

1. EF-S 17-55mm f2.8

2. EF 70-200mm f2.8 II (amazing lens)


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jun 24, 2013)

I have a selection of Canon lenses that I use on 1.3 crop and FF. If I was forced to choose just one then it would have to be my 800 F5.6 L IS. I know this is a VERY specialized lens but it is the one I use most so it would have to stay. Of course if I could trade it for a 600 F4 Mk2................


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jun 24, 2013)

My 24-70 II.

Jim


----------



## wayno (Jun 24, 2013)

Jim Saunders said:


> My 24-70 II.
> 
> Jim



Agree. Versatility and excellent optics.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 24, 2013)

I hate this question.

I did use a 50mm f 1.8 exclusively for a while...

I like, but don't love my 24-105. Well it is more than like, but it is my goto lens when I'm not sure what I'll be shooting. 

I guess I'd also go 24-70 mkii as well, but I've never used it... so I'm relying on other people's opinion. 

Fine... I'd opt for a 8 mm fisheye...


----------



## crasher8 (Jun 24, 2013)

FF

ef 50 1.2


----------



## verysimplejason (Jun 24, 2013)

Crop, 28mm F1.8
FF, 40mm F2.8

Why? I want a lens I can take anywhere light enough and small enough for me to enjoy other things in life. If I can have another lens beside that, I'll take the 70-300 L for both.


----------



## tnargs (Jun 24, 2013)

Maybe the recent Canon 35mm f2 IS -- for FF and standard sensors.


----------



## RGF (Jun 24, 2013)

FF

For wildlife, 200-400, followed by 600 and then 70-200

For macro, 180

For lens scape, harder call, probably 24-70


----------



## pj1974 (Jun 24, 2013)

I don't really see the point of having a DSLR if you could only have one lens... so this thread is very much hypothetical for me, as I use different lenses for different purposes.

However I'll share my thoughts below, pretending a 'only allowed 1 lens' scenario were reality. (My main photography interest is landscape.... but I take lots of types of photos - so an 'all round' lens fits the bill best for me).

- APS-C (crop sensored DSLR): Canon EF-S 15-85mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM (the Canon EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM would be the second 'all round' preference).

I would really miss the reach of my Canon EF 70-300mm L f/4-5.6 IS USM for wildlife, etc. as well my UWA landscape shots (with eg my Sigma AF 10-20mm f/4-5.6 EX DC HSM on my APS-C) 

- FF (Full Frame DSLR) Canon EF 24-105mm L f/4 IS USM (with the Canon EF 24-70mm L f/2.8 USM and the Canon EF 24-70mm L f/4 USM IS [semi-macro] as my alternate preferences on FF for 'all round' lenses). 

Again I would miss my true macro shots - or a bright prime for shallow depth of field.

Other options for a 'one-only' lens on FF would be the Canon EF 70-200mm L f/2.8 IS USM vII, or the Canon EF 28-300mm L f/3.5-5.6 IS USM - but these are large, heavy lenses to lug around all the time.

Regards....

Paul


----------



## daveheinzel (Jun 24, 2013)

One camera and one lens forever: Canon EOS 3 (film) and Zeiss 50mm 1.4. Ilford HP5. No hesitation.


----------



## Zv (Jun 24, 2013)

Crop - ef-s 17-55mm f/2.8 IS USM. Very versatile lens though I would like a longer reach. The 10-22mm was also a great lens on crop but limits me to WA focal lengths. 

FF - that's tough. I could get away with just the 24-105L but that seems like a boring answer. I think the 135L would be my choice. Sure I'd miss out on landcapes but I'm more of a portraits and wedding guy these days. Then again I could also live with just a 24mm f/1.4 and be quite happy!


----------



## julescar (Jun 24, 2013)

24-70 II F2.8L without any doubt over all my primes...


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Jun 24, 2013)

For my 5D MKii, if we are talking about lenses we own, then the Sigma 105mm F/2.8 EX DG Macro. 

You can use it for landscape







You can use it for portraits






You can use it as a telephoto 






You can use it in low light






You can use it for macro (duh)






You can use it for product photography 







You can use it for movies 

Nature


I've thought about it a lot and a good 100-105mm macro lens is on of the most versatile lenses you can have in your kit even though it is only designed to do one job. The are very sharp, a great focal length, cheap, I got mine for $300, light weight, and have great focusing rings. 

Edit
All of the photos above were taken with my Sigma 105mm, also here is an album of some of my favorite shots I've taken with the lens, http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157633893629528/


----------



## adhocphotographer (Jun 24, 2013)

Hmmm... out of the lenses I own/have owned

1) 17-55 f/2.8 IS
2) 24-105 f/4L

but i guess if i had a gun to my head and had to choose one, i would probably get the 28-300L for FF.


----------



## pwp (Jun 24, 2013)

One lens? That's easy, the 24-70 f/2.8II. 

-PW


----------



## PKinDenmark (Jun 24, 2013)

Though I hate the idea of having to be limited to just one lens, I will vote as follows: 
Crop: EF-S Canon 15-85
FF: Canon EF 24-105
Both of these have been my trusted pick-one-for-this-thip lenses, as they cover a very useful range and perform well (if not brilliantly). 
Pretty boring, I know. My favourite lens is by far the Canon 70-200 f/4.0 IS, but that would not do it alone. 

PS: I have no experience with the much praised 24-70 f/2.8 II, so I did not consider that for this poll.


----------



## mfumbesi (Jun 24, 2013)

daveheinzel said:


> One camera and one lens forever: Canon EOS 3 (film) and Zeiss 50mm 1.4. Ilford HP5. No hesitation.


As I was reading OP, I thought about my EF 50mm F1.4. It is currently permanantly attached to my 7D.
It is not an L lens but, I love it. If I had to choose one-body-one-lens system.
I'll probably take the 5D3 and the EF 50mm F1.4.


----------



## Danielle (Jun 24, 2013)

The lens is an easier choice. Zeiss distagon 2/35 ZE.

Body: 1ds mark iii I think.


----------



## jux58 (Jun 24, 2013)

hi

i've just bought canon 100D to complete my 5DII
it's just a miracle, because of the weight

if i had to keep just a kit, i would choose my 100D with a voigtlander skopar 20 mm

manual focus, to think about the result before taking the picture (and save space on the hard disk)


----------



## bholliman (Jun 24, 2013)

Obviously, this is all hypothetical, since having interchangeable lenses is one of the main advantages of a DSLR, but if I had to choose:

1) EF-S 15-85mm f/3.5-5.6 IS
2) EF 70-200 f/2.8 II IS

When I get my EF 24-70 f/2.8 II in a month or so, I imagine it will make this list.

I mostly shoot family/kids and landscapes.


----------



## Dick (Jun 24, 2013)

Well, for crop it is indeed quite a no-brainer to choose the

*1. EF-S 17-55 IS USM*, because it's decent enough for crop photos.

For FF all this becomes harder, since the basic 24-70mm zooms and the 24-105L are quite bad in one way or the other.

*2. Sigma 35mm* would be my current choice, because it is amazingly sharp & 35mm is great for general purpose shots. I use this lens the most these days, unless of course I'm out shooting macro stuff.


----------



## bholliman (Jun 24, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> I guess I'd also go 24-70 mkii as well, but I've never used it... so I'm relying on other people's opinion.



You are kidding, right?


----------



## drolo61 (Jun 24, 2013)

For FF 24-70 2,8 II on 5DIII

As I have to choose one system only - no crop for me


----------



## eddiemrg (Jun 24, 2013)

1. 15-85 IS USM
2. 50 1.4 canon


----------



## Click (Jun 24, 2013)

FF 24-70 f2.8 L II


----------



## aprotosimaki (Jun 24, 2013)

Andy_Hodapp said:


> For my 5D MKii, if we are talking about lenses we own, then the Sigma 105mm F/2.8 EX DG Macro ...



Great post! 

Thanks


----------



## pj1974 (Jun 24, 2013)

Andy_Hodapp said:


> For my 5D MKii, if we are talking about lenses we own, then the Sigma 105mm F/2.8 EX DG Macro.
> 
> You can use it for landscape
> 
> ...



Well done Andy, your set of photos (also your flickr page) are an example of someone who knows how to use a lens well, good improvisation on the 'macro' lens.

The other day I was using my Canon 100mm f/2.8 USM macro lens, and I also really love the photos that I can achieve with this lens.


----------



## ecka (Jun 24, 2013)

pj1974 said:


> I don't really see the point of having a DSLR if you could only have one lens... so this thread is very much hypothetical for me, as I use different lenses for different purposes.



+1

I see this kind of questions mostly coming from zoom fans. If the rule allowed 1 zoom or 2 primes, then it would be a different story (at least for me). Otherwise, why not RX1, X100s or EOS-M+22/2 ?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 24, 2013)

For my Canon 5DMK III: 24-70 f/2.8
For my Nikon D7100: 18-300 VR


----------



## AmbientLight (Jun 24, 2013)

This is a strange topic indeed. Based on my own lens usage statistics I have to say +100 for Crasher 8's first recommendation:

FF

ef 50 1.2

Then again I never pack just one lens, but sets of primes and sometimes I take zooms as well. I must admit I consider it rather weird to utilize just one lens. What's the point in using an interchangeable lens system?


----------



## Markus D (Jun 24, 2013)

Canon 100 2.8 L IS Macro
Canon 50 1.4

Bodies I have are 40D and 5D II. Lenses will suit both and with the multi factor on the 40D 100 can get away with a 160 FOV.

Both top lenses.


----------



## maiajanus (Jun 24, 2013)

tnargs said:


> Maybe the recent Canon 35mm f2 IS -- for FF and standard sensors.



I use the older 35 f/2 on both cropped and FF and it is very versatile. light, small, sharp-enough, close focusing distance, and very affordable. I'm on my second 35 f2. I'd like a better build, but can't justify it's replacement.

I do not make money from photography, so size/weight are important to me. I want to have fun when I'm out.
on APS-C: my goto travel/one-lens solution was the tamron 17-50 f2.8.
on FF: have not found it yet(maybe the older brother 28-75, every other zoom is heavy)


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 24, 2013)

bholliman said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I'd also go 24-70 mkii as well, but I've never used it... so I'm relying on other people's opinion.
> ...



I was kidding about the 8mm fisheye. I haven't the 24-70 so I don't know if it really is the god lens like everyone makes it out to be.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 24, 2013)

50L


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Jun 24, 2013)

Probably the 24-70 f/2.8 although I don't own it today. Of the ones I do own probably the 35L.


----------



## captainkanji (Jun 24, 2013)

For my 6D, I'd choose the 16-50 f/4L IS USM once it comes into existence. Most of my events are shot between 24 and 34mm. It would give me a little more range than the 16-35 and I like IS since my technique isn't the best yet. For now I'd choose the 24-105. It has a decent range and I am satisfied with IQ, but I've never used the 16-35. Man, picking one lens is hard. I'm dying to rent the new Sigma 35 Art and a 70-200 2.8 II.


----------



## RMC33 (Jun 24, 2013)

Don't shoot crop anymore, but if the 7DII is what canon is planning, 300 f/2.8 II

FF, I would have to take the Canon 17mm TS-E~ Nothing in my kit beats if for landscape or arch


----------



## marcel (Jun 24, 2013)

Last year I took photos of a wedding with only one lens.
Was a very interesting experience, because the photos are being built with the frame and using a single lens can tell a whole story with only one point of view or angle of vision, changing the lens also changes the way you tell the story.
No doubt the lens is the 35 mm, in my case was the old EF 35 f 2.0 with the EOS 5D classic.


----------



## AvTvM (Jun 24, 2013)

easy! 

APS-C: EF-S 17-55/2.8 IS
"FF": EF 24-70/2.8 L II


----------



## farhanajahan (Jun 24, 2013)

Canon EF 100mm f/2.8L IS USM Macro Lens


----------



## AE-1Burnham (Jun 24, 2013)

50 1.2L 
FF / crop

8)


----------



## JM Photography (Jun 25, 2013)

crasher8 said:


> FF
> 
> ef 50 1.2



Agreed, followed by Canon 14 F2.8L II close behind


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 25, 2013)

I said this earlier, but I got along with only a 50mm f1.8 for quite a while... with my present mkiii I could probably be satisfied with only an 85mm f1.2. I wouldn't be able to do sports photography because of the slow af motor... but I could do quite a bit with it.


----------



## Bolt (Jun 25, 2013)

24-70L F4 IS or 16-35L F2.8 II

Both are sharp, well built and offer versatility that is appropriate in both photography and videography. The IS in the new 24-70 is brilliant and the 16 - 35 makes your photos look so much more intimate than a tele-photo.

“If your pictures aren’t good enough, you’re not close enough.” - Robert Capa


----------



## crasher8 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Changed my mind.*

Canon EF 28-300mm f/3.5-5.6 L IS


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Jul 25, 2013)

35mm asph summilux - and the camera to go with it.


----------



## BRNexus6 (Jul 25, 2013)

APS-C 28mm 1.8 IS

FF 40mm 1.8 IS


----------



## luciolepri (Jul 25, 2013)

tnargs said:


> Maybe the recent Canon 35mm f2 IS -- for FF and standard sensors.



+1

And probably the 17-55/2,8 in the APS-C case.


----------



## CaneteCo. (Jul 26, 2013)

70-200 2.8 II


----------



## crasher8 (Jul 26, 2013)

Boy after getting my latest new lens I have to rethink this one! (Tamron 24-70 VC)


----------



## verysimplejason (Jul 26, 2013)

BRNexus6 said:


> APS-C 28mm 1.8 IS
> 
> FF 40mm 1.8 IS



+1 but I'd welcome a 22mm instead of a 28mm and a 35mm instead of a 40mm. A zoom like the new Sigma 16-35mm F1.8 is also good for APS-C though it's bigger than what I desire.


----------



## steven kessel (Jul 26, 2013)

Canon 100-400 F4-5.6 IS L. It's not the sharpest lens in the inventory but for what I do, nature and wildlife photography, it is the most versatile. Nothing else comes close.


----------



## wsmith96 (Jul 26, 2013)

Crop - 17-55 2.8 IS
FF - dunno, never owned one. Probably the 24-105L for being a good walk around lens.


----------



## ragmanjin (Jul 26, 2013)

If I could have one lens, it would be the 17mm f/4 tilt-shift beast. Full-frame sensor or crop, that sh¡t drips with potential.


----------



## yablonsky (Jul 26, 2013)

24-70 ii


----------



## Viggo (Jul 26, 2013)

crasher8 said:


> Boy after getting my latest new lens I have to rethink this one! (Tamron 24-70 VC)



+1 After getting the 2470 L II it instantly became my main lens and the one I can't do without.


----------



## Canon1 (Jul 26, 2013)

steven kessel said:


> Canon 100-400 F4-5.6 IS L. It's not the sharpest lens in the inventory but for what I do, nature and wildlife photography, it is the most versatile. Nothing else comes close.



I think this is key. The right tool for what you do as a photographer. I am into wildlife as well.... and have to agree that the 100-400 is the lens I would choose.


----------



## Menace (Jul 26, 2013)

My EF70-200 f2.8 IS II - ;D it's my goto lens.


----------



## gferdinandsen (Jul 26, 2013)

yablonsky said:


> 24-70 ii




+1


----------



## spinworkxroy (Jul 26, 2013)

Considering i don't shoot wildlife (there isn't any where i'm from other than the zoo)
And i shoot mainly events and portraiture and I've gone through lenses from 50mm,85mm,100mm,70-200mm
And i find that for the past year, 95% of the time, i only use 1 lens, and that is the 24-70 f2.8II
So for me, if i had to choose only 1 lens, it'll be the lens i use 95% of the time these days for everything i shoot...


----------



## shutterwideshut (Jul 26, 2013)

The 24-70 f/2.8L II on a FF body.


----------



## Random Orbits (Jul 26, 2013)

If I could only have 1 lens, then I'd seriously think about giving up the SLR. One of its main advantages is to be able to use different lenses under different situations...


----------



## rpt (Jul 26, 2013)

Random Orbits said:


> If I could only have 1 lens, then I'd seriously think about giving up the SLR. One of its main advantages is to be able to use different lenses under different situations...


+1
If there is a law like that I'd go for a SX50...


----------



## gwflauto (Jul 26, 2013)

I just love a light short tele. I would take the 85 / 1,8 for FF,

and I would probably have to do the zooming with my feet.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 27, 2013)

If I could only have one lens, it would be a 24-1200IS.


----------



## Zv (Jul 27, 2013)

The Hubble space telescope - attached to a 1DX, with some gaffer tape. That'l work!


----------



## al-toidz photography (Jul 27, 2013)

70-200 IS ii all day on aps-h and fullframe sensors.


----------



## silvestography (Jul 27, 2013)

My trusty Tamron 24-70 2.8 VC. Works a dream even on my mere crop-sensored t3i/600d.


----------

